# Jazz Trade Brewer



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So I heard it on KFAN a few minutes ago, the Jazz traded Ronnie Brewer to Memphis for a draft pick in 2011. 

What do you guys think about the move? I hear that Wes Matthews or CJ Miles will be possible starters now, in Brewer's stead. It's tough to see an athletic player go, but I guess something had to be done.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I REALLY hope they got more than a draft pic for him. Freakers! I guess they have to clear salary space whereever they can. That just doesn't make them better right now to get rid of him. I guess management has thrown in the towel on this season then!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's the story on KSL
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=304&sid=9731801


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I REALLY hope they got more than a draft pic for him.NO JOKE!!! Freakers! I guess they have to clear salary space whereever they can. That just doesn't make them better right now to get rid of him. This is my concern as well. The previous rumors about Rudy Gay coming to Utah would have been somewhat of a consolation in comparison to what they actually did!I guess management has thrown in the towel on this season then!I SURE HOPE NOT, but it really comes across that way


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I think it was a smart move. the Jazz have a logjam of players at the 2/3 spot. Brewer will be a restricted free agent this summer, so he would likely be gone one way or another anyhow, but now they get a 1st round draft pick and let some of the other players get more playing time. I like Matthews, Miles, and AK as much/more than Brewer. Good move IMHO.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Miles is horrible...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Miles is alright, Matthews is getting better, and having Brewer gone allows Sloan to use Boozer, Milsap, and AK on the floor at the same time more often. Brewer is a better player than either Miles or Matthews, but not by that much, and not by enough to justify clogging up the rotation.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The presser said that this will put them under the salary cap, so they won't have to pay any luxery tax. The draft pick from Memphis is a "protected" pick - so if Memphis is a lottery team, the Jazz won't get the pick anyway. Neither Matthews or Miles are near the player Brewer is. And AK is a different kind of player all together. The financial situation the Jazz face right now is due to Larry Millers emotional attachement to AK and signing WAAAAAAYYYY to huge of a contract 7 years ago. AK is the 11th highest paid player in the Association right now. right between Gasol and KG. (http://hoopshype.com/salaries.htm) That is messed up. And then overpaying for Okur this past off season - what a joke that is.

One of the biggest managerial problems the Jazz faced in my opinion, was Miller got emotionally attached to the players and ended up overpaying for some, and not giving others their due. And now they carry that huge weight with most of that coming to a head right now.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Like Pro said, the Jazz have too many guys playing that position. I liked Brewer and would have rather seen miles go, but Brewer was a liability offensively, especially come playoff time. He doesn't need to be guarded as an outside threat. That was obvious watching the way Kobe played defense (or lack of) during last years series when he was guarding Brewer. He was a hustle player though and made up for his lack of shooting by getting to the basket and also playing good defense. I really liked him. 

Get rid of Miles. The guy is a spotty shooter and spends as much time in Sloan's doghouse as anyone.

Shane


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that a dum ass move.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Brewer was definately a hustle player and I liked his defense, especially picking off passes. However he lacked a great deal offensively. No three point threat to speak of and even his jump shot was marginal at best. He is a great slasher and can finish at the rim but without a credible three point threat in the game the defense could pack it in the paint and take that aspect away. Remember C.J. is still young and developing. Perhaps like A.K. he just needs more time on the court to excell. You can't deny he's athletic as hell, just needs more time to learn the game. I also feel it was a decent move after all is said and done.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

1. Brewer is excellent at getting into the passing lanes defensively. That's where the Jazz will miss him the most. 
2. Ronnie Brewer is the best off-the-ball cutter in the NBA. His offensive efficiency is spectacular, shooting over 50% from the field every year, even though he's a terrible jump shooter. 

The problem we all recognize is that Brewer's cutting to the basket game is that of a small forward, not a shooting guard. A 2 guard needs to be able to consistently knock down the open jump shot or come off a screen to knock it down. Brewer was never able to open things up for offensive players in the post. Instead the Jazz have come to depend on their center to do the 3 pt. shooting. The Jazz are good because Jerry Sloan is incredible at coaching match-up basketball. 

This move paves the way to sign and trade Boozer at the end of the year. Booz can get an extra year on a contract signed with the Jazz- more $$$. He'll be very smart if he stays friendly with the Jazz and cooperates on a sign and trade. 

It's also possible that Kevin O'Connor is positioning the Jazz to trade up in the draft. They can couple the New York pick along with the Memphis pick to move up in an effort to get a difference maker.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry but Jazz suck, I may not watch another game this year. All they have done is lie about "not making trades to save money" and "only if it makes the team better" bull**** this made us much worse, nice move Jazz organization right as the Jazz are climbing to #2 in the west, really smart lets get rid of our best wing defender and watch what could have been a great year go down in a ball of flames for messing with things. I will miss Ronnie was a good part of the team. Just frustrates the hell out of me when the Jazz keep saying they won't make trades for nothing or money and yet this would be the second time this year they've done it. Is this a hint they may be removing payroll to resign Boozer?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have to agree with one I, they said they would not make moves just for salary cap space.
Also they said this move has nothing to do with money, I find it hard to believe because we didn't get any better from the trade! I believe Brewer was the best player that the jazz had at that position, and would of rather see miles go over brewer. Everyone keeps saying miles is still young, and he is but he's also been in the league long enough to know everything he should to be a better player. And he has had all the oppirtunity to be a decent player, and starter, and has done nothing with it. IMHO this was a bad move. I just hope matthews can step up, now that kid has potential.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow! Just reading some of the player's comments coming out of practice there in Oakland and they aren't good. D-Will especially is upset with this whole trade. We should have a pretty good indication fairly quickly tonight how this will affect the teams chemistry. Hopefully they can keep it together.

Shane


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll tell you how it will effect chemistry-

Just about every night after home games, when they weren't looking at the second game of a back-to-back or a road trip, several of the players would come in for dinner where I work. It was almost always the same guys; Brewer, Miles, Millsap, Price, and occasionally Matthews and/or D-Will. These guys are (were :roll: ) a tight group of friends! I have seen them off the court dozens of times, and they all got along very well. Its no wonder several of them are expressing their disgust for the move.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

The players need to realize, like it or not, it's business. From The Godfather, "It's not personal, it's business.", and that was in regards to whacking someone.

The Jazz did the right thing, IMHO. They freed up playing time for players that were bottle-necked, it frees up room under the salary cap, and gives them a better chance of improving the team down the road.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I think management screwed the pooch on this one! I understand there was a bottleneck at the 2 spot but I think it would been better from a business standpoint to trade Miles or Korver. If other teams weren't interested in those two that should tell everybody something. I hope I am wrong but I think the front office just obliterated the team chemistry we have seen as of late. Like Brewer or not he was a large part of that chemistry. By the way I like Korver and Miles both. I would have liked to have seen Price traded away so as to give Gaines a chance to show what he has. I think Mathews could run the point thus freeing more time for Brewer,Korver,and Miles. The Jazz management said they would not trade for the sake of money only if there was a trade to make the team better. How does this make our team better? A definite plus for Memphis and what do we get in return a freakin protected pick. Doesn't do alot for the team in my opinion.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Wasn't D-Will a factor in the Jazz resigning Miles to his contract? How has that turned out? I like Williams but sometimes he comes across as a whiner. He can't expect the Jazz to keep someone around just because he is "like a brother to him." It's a business. He should know that. It's the same reason why he only signed to a 3 year deal rather than something more long term. Business is business. 

Man up Williams. Do what you're getting paid to do and leave the trades to the guys that get paid to make them. From a business standpoint it makes perfect sense, and in reality as much as I liked Brewer, the Jazz are no worse off with Mathews playing the 2. I hope this means Korver gets to see the court a little more rather than the time going to Miles.

Shane


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well judging by the game last night they seem to be handling it pretty well. The 2nd and third quarters were some of the best basketball I have seen the Jazz play. Miles came out and played great in the first half, but like usual he faded in the second. That is his biggest down fall, consistancy. I know it was just against Golden State but I thought this game showed alot of what the Jazz can do. I mean they held them to 89 points! I think this next game at Portland is going to be the game that shows how good this team is on the road. That is if Brandon Roy is going to play. If he doesn't it should be an easier win for the Jazz.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The Jazz played the 3rd worst team in the NBA, don't get your hopes set high yet. When we get to Kobe Bryant and the Lakers where Brewer did a great job in defending him and Brewer guarded every teams star almost all night, well lets get to those "stars" before we make the assumption this didn't screw up the team. Mathews, Korver, and Miles don't seem like the type that will stop a Kobe or Brandon Roy. Mathews is close but is smaller than Brewer so we'll see. And as for Ronnie's injury last night maybe that was a sign the deal never should have been dealt.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> The Jazz played the 3rd worst team in the NBA, don't get your hopes set high yet. When we get to Kobe Bryant and the Lakers where Brewer did a great job in defending him and Brewer guarded every teams star almost all night, well lets get to those "stars" before we make the assumption this didn't screw up the team. Mathews, Korver, and Miles don't seem like the type that will stop a Kobe or Brandon Roy. Mathews is close but is smaller than Brewer so we'll see. And as for Ronnie's injury last night maybe that was a sign the deal never should have been dealt.


Yeah but were talking about the Jazz who lost to minnesota at home. Golden state can score on anyone so for the Jazz to hold them to 89 was a good game.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

It's rediculous to say our hopes are gone against L.A. with Brewer gone. We never had much of a chance with him. IMHO A.K. does the best job on Kobe because of his length but noone is going to stop him when he's on. If we're talking defense let's discuss the fact that with Boozer we play 4 on 5 on the defenseive end every game. Give these other guys a chance before we call the season a wash. C.J.'s ability to hit the three (although spotty) helps alot in the way the Jazz run the offense. It helps spread the court and the same goes with Korver. If L.A. takes us out it's because they have more talent than we do (man do I hate to admit that) and I hate them as much as the next guy but I feel they are the team to beat and will be for years to come.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

It almost made me sick watching the high light of Brewer. That sucks!

Shane


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Brewer seemed like a decent/nice young man on and off the court - that will be missed. However, I think the Jazz will now be better. Like has already been mentioned - Miles, Matthews, and Korver really add to the offense by spreading the floor. Miles does need to be more consistent, Korver needs to play better defense, and Matthews is going to be just as good a hustle player as Brewer was.
Also - already been mentioned - it was a good buisness decision. The protected #1 draft might not pan out for the next couple of years - I forget how many years it is protected - but down the road it could really pay off - much like New York's #1 pick this year - it was also a protected draft pick, but not this year.
IMO AK is worth his money - I know he is a little emotional - but Sloan didn't handle him right - he is finally getting back to where he was his first couple of seasons - he consistently fills up the stats - assists, points, rebounds, steals, blocks - and loads of hustle plays that aren't kept track of statistically but contribute to the teams success they are seeing now.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> IMO AK is worth his money - I know he is a little emotional - but Sloan didn't handle him right - he is finally getting back to where he was his first couple of seasons - he consistently fills up the stats - assists, points, rebounds, steals, blocks - and loads of hustle plays that aren't kept track of statistically but contribute to the teams success they are seeing now.


Every team in the league would love to have AK, just not at max money. That max contract cripples the team's ability to sign other players without going into the luxury tax range. The Lakers, Knicks, Bulls, Mavericks, and a few others can afford to pay luxury tax and still make a profit. The Jazz cannot. There's not a knowlegeable fan in the world who would begrudge the Jazz for paying Andrei Kirilenko something in the $7-9 million range. $17 million takes away a spot from somebody...i.e. Eric Maynor and Ronnie Brewer.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything about who they are looking at to fill Brewers roster spot? I'm guessing it will probably be a big man, hopefully a defensive big man.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Has anyone heard anything about who they are looking at to fill Brewers roster spot? I'm guessing it will probably be a big man, hopefully a defensive big man.


It would need to be a free agent, because the trade deadline is past. I would guess that any decent big man, or any decent player for that matter, has already been signed to a team. My guess is they ride out the rest of the season with the current roster, and use the pick from the Brewer deal with Memphis as trade fodder to get a better pick in this year's draft.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Personally I hope the Jazz give Ronnie an offer sheet this offseason (little early to be looking ahead but...) and let Kyle Korver walk away. I felt Ronnie complimented either Korver or Mathews very well, he was a cutter/slasher while Korver/Mathews could shoot, they are basically the same player IMO other than Mathews plays better defense. Probably won't happen but I would like to see Ronnie B back in a Jazz jersey one day.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > IMO AK is worth his money - I know he is a little emotional - but Sloan didn't handle him right - he is finally getting back to where he was his first couple of seasons - he consistently fills up the stats - assists, points, rebounds, steals, blocks - and loads of hustle plays that aren't kept track of statistically but contribute to the teams success they are seeing now.
> 
> 
> Every team in the league would love to have AK, just not at max money. That max contract cripples the team's ability to sign other players without going into the luxury tax range. The Lakers, Knicks, Bulls, Mavericks, and a few others can afford to pay luxury tax and still make a profit. The Jazz cannot. There's not a knowlegeable fan in the world who would begrudge the Jazz for paying Andrei Kirilenko something in the $7-9 million range. $17 million takes away a spot from somebody...i.e. Eric Maynor and Ronnie Brewer.


Along that same reasoning there ain't a one of them worth what they are getting paid. :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Along that same reasoning there ain't a one of them worth what they are getting paid. :wink:


This is very true, but the fact that we're even talking about this on a hunting/fishing forum is a testament as to why they get paid what they do. We're paying their bills!


----------

